# 17,000lumen maglite mod...



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh man.... this is just unf unf sexy. Mmmm love flashlight pr0nz.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=278201

God this makes me wet . I would need approx. 22 x Cree MC-E LED's to get anywhere near that brightness. Oh ho ho ho.....Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

I think you could signal a 747 with that thing if the plane was below the clouds.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hehe.. for halloween... >*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=286732

Haha.. the leatherface comment seems right there.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=286732
> 
> Haha.. the leatherface comment seems right there.


******* searchlight?










But this is insane luminance from a handheld maglite-style flashlight. Wow.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> ******* searchlight?


Suuush.... you KNOW you wannna make one for the man shack.  Tho seriously that needs chain guard unless it was bolted to a table with 2-3 ft diameter yellow tape around it as a buffer for safety.


----------

